

Be Careful next time you install any Google Chrome extension - pnikhil
https://plus.google.com/118052961641964843519/posts/NzTkDRnD3Fh

======
mirrorskin
I think it's an important point to keep in mind, and honestly I don't
understand why Google "by design" refuses to perform at least an automated
test for extensions.

BTW: Awesome Screenshot has already disabled this behavior with the latest
update.

------
mijnpc
why not link to the article it self, instead to a post on google+

